# NOOB: 26in GIANT Boulder question



## BJONESCPE (May 20, 2013)

Hey guys, I just made my first "real" mountain bike purchase, I bought a used GIANT Boulder that is in GREAT condition and i got a great deal on it! I figured this would be a good entry level for me to get into this sport. Since i purchased this bike i have been looking into doing some upgrades. From the riding that i have done so far, i'm pretty happy with the performance but do seek a little more from this machine. The bike came with a rigid front fork, i'm thinking of doing a suspension fork replacement, what would be a good option that wouldn't "break the bank". Also, i'm looking at doing a wheel upgrade, and disc brake conversion for at least the front end. Any recommendations are appreciated!
this is the new ride!


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

A good front fork will work wonders. Prices are anywhere from $50 to ...who the h#ll knows...$2,000.

Take it to a bike shop, tell them you want to spend $75...they'll talk you up to $300 and then buy a $250 one for $150. It may seem like a lot but it will make your bike come alive.

SRAM makes a full line from entry to high end: Forks | Rockshox | SRAM Me, I like Manitou and Fox. But SRAM covers the full range of wallet $$.

Also, ditch that big plastic ring and those reflectors. Forget the wheel upgrade and buy some good tires.

After that, replace what you break.


----------



## BJONESCPE (May 20, 2013)

thanks for the advice, yeah i figured i would allow about $200 for the front fork, been looking at some of the rockshox. As far as ditching that plastic ring, that's not going to hurt or effect anything performance wise? what about tires, what are considered a "good" set of tires?


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

I think the big plastic ring is to keep the chain from chewing up the spokes should the rear derailleur overshift, but if it's adjusted correctly it's not an issue.

I wouldn't worry about it though, I haven't gotten around to taking it off my bike yet either. The reflectors on the other hand were off the bike as soon as I got it home.

Tires are a highly subjective matter. It really comes down to what kind of terrain you ride on and how you want your bike to perform.

Tires that work great in say the southwest would more than likely be horrible where I ride in the northeast. It all depends on trail conditions and terrain, i.e. smooth and dry or wet and rocky. You'd need a totally different tire to excel in either of those terrains. 

Personally I really like my Kenda Nevegals, but I ride terrain that is filled with rocks, roots, loose climbs, and is often wet. If you ride dry hardpack they would probably be one of the worst tires for those conditions.


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

BJONESCPE said:


> i figured i would allow about $200 for the front fork, been looking at some of the rockshox.


Here's a good fork for you.

http://www.bikesonline.com/manitou-match-comp-suspension-fork-100mm-black-qr-w-bosses.htm
http://www.pricepoint.com/Brand/Manitou/Manitou-Match-Comp-100mm-130mm-Fork.axd

The ABS+ damping on that Manitou is better then the damping you'll find on the cheap Rockshox forks.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

BJONESCPE said:


> As far as ditching that plastic ring, that's not going to hurt or effect anything performance wise?


No, it won't affect any performance. The plastic thing is worthless. Also, get rid of the one behind the rear cassette. (My first comment was for the one on the front rings) It is there to "catch" the chain in case it comes off. It still gets stuck. And hubs/spokes can take a chain hitting them, don't worry.

I don't even run a big ring; but I'm in CO, long climbs that don't need it followed by steep descents that don't need it.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

BJONESCPE said:


> what are considered a "good" set of tires?


Well that depends on where you live. Again, hit up a local bike shop and ask what those folks ride.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

You can also check pinkbike for a good used set of forks, you can usually find decent forks for cheap. Like other have said dump all the reflectors and any other useless item on the bike. That bike looked pretty much like my first MTB 20 some odd years ago. I did what others have said, replaced the forks first and than what I broke after that, which was pretty much everything after a hard summer of learning and riding. A good set of brake pads will do wonders as well, nothing worse than hitting the binders and not much happens. All most forgot, if you get new forks chances are they will not have canti posts for your brakes, it will have disc mounts so you will need to buy a front set of disc brakes and a new front wheel that has a disc mount.

Oh yes and now it starts, welcome to MTBing.


----------

